# Should I get a Ken Lawrence Explorer from KL Or Shamray



## trickae (Aug 27, 2011)

Ever since i was 16 I always wanted a Ken Lawrence Explorer - exactly like james hetfield's guitar used on the Reload tour. 

I barely listen to metallica now and got into more prog metal/ melodeath; but recently I got a hold of Ken Lawrence himself. 

He gave me a 30 month lead time to get the guitar of my dreams. 

Question is - should I go for it, or get a shamray replica in 12 weeks instead? There is a price difference between 7k for the KL and 3.5k for the shamray. 

But forking out 7k over 30 months (2 and a half years) is actually doable. Only problem is i'd be 28 by then ... :S

advice?


----------



## Swyse (Aug 27, 2011)

If you are confident that shamray will produce a replica that will be good enough for you that is what I would get, however there is a much higher chance you will be disappointed. Risk vs reward if you will.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Aug 27, 2011)

I know a Ken Parker would be special, and if it's absolutely what you've always wanted and you can afford it then go for it, I guess. But $7,000 is a shitload of money for a guitar which, for all intents and purposes, is probably a relatively normal 2 humbucker explorer style guitar.

It sounds to me like your decisions are based on romanticisms. You've given yourself the option of either spending $7,000 on a Ken Lawrence, or $3,500 on a Shamray (you can get a Shamray explorer for less than that btw, what are your custom specs?!) and you're limiting yourself to 2 builders which seems quite unnecessary. 

Do you already have a full specification list in your head? I'm only saying this because most people who are set to spend that kind of money on a fully custom guitar seem to be a bit more confident about their decision. Considering the options you've given yourself, I suggest you do some more homework on the builders themselves to see if it IS actually something you believe to be worth $3,500 - $7,000.

There are a LOT of other options for high end, unbelievably well crafted explorer shaped guitars, and it'd be a shame to be unaware of those options.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 27, 2011)

If you have the means, and it's what you've always wanted go for the Ken Lawrence. His reputation is amazing, and there's no reason you should settle for a copy when you can get the real thing.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 27, 2011)

If you can afford it, go with the real deal, why settle when the real thing is doable and in your grasp?


----------



## trickae (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks for the input. 

My specs are similar to the original james hetfield Ken Lawrence Explorer, Except it will have 
* a 27" scale, 
* 6 string (already have 2 - 7 string guitars.)
* with custom inlays, 
* Blue LED's for the side of the fretboard. 
* EMG 60A / EMG 85 custom with afterburners.


----------



## trickae (Aug 27, 2011)

TheSixthWheel said:


> I know a Ken Parker would be special, and if it's absolutely what you've always wanted and you can afford it then go for it, I guess. But $7,000 is a shitload of money for a guitar which, for all intents and purposes, is probably a relatively normal 2 humbucker explorer style guitar.
> 
> It sounds to me like your decisions are based on romanticisms. You've given yourself the option of either spending $7,000 on a Ken Lawrence, or $3,500 on a Shamray (you can get a Shamray explorer for less than that btw, what are your custom specs?!) and you're limiting yourself to 2 builders which seems quite unnecessary.
> 
> ...


mate is there a luthier that can make a replica at a cheaper price in Australia? Most local luthiers quote me upwards of 4 grand, if i'm spending that much - might as well get the original.


----------



## That_One_Person (Aug 27, 2011)

I lurk on the ESP boards and some of the people that buy KL's don't have to wait 2.5 years. I think he just gave you that estimate so that you don't get mega-pissed if you don't have your guitar within a year. At those prices you might as well get the actual KL and not some replica.


----------



## Linny (Aug 27, 2011)

Plenty of other people (some might even post here) that could make that.


----------



## narad (Aug 28, 2011)

Well, I'm about a month (I hope) away from my second Ken Lawrence - the first that I custom ordered myself, and I just turned 28. So&#8230; if I had to go back to my 25/26 year old self and give him some advice&#8230;."stay the course dude (also, you should have realized you'd be into 7s by then!)". 

And personally, Ken's a small builder, so when some other builder is going to rip-off his headstock, that's pretty shameful. These people put in a lot of time and thought into the design of these things - they don't deserve to be copied. Like you found out, it's not like Ken's hard to get in touch with - he replies to every dreamer's Facebook inquiry, "yo ken want explorer how much?" (even though they should be able to recognize that every single damn time he says "email me here for details"). So I say show him some respect and order from him. You'll get a far superior instrument. Barring that, if money's tight and you go with another builder - I'd forgo getting the headstock that Ken designed put on it IMO.

Also&#8230;week&#8230;I think Ken may have started building me a baritone neck so maybe that's still lying around and could have some time? Also the estimated build time is fairly accurate - it's on the high side but I don't think it's far off if you're not picking up someone else's build.


----------



## trickae (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, 

If the price works out alright then - I'll stick it out with Ken Lawrence himself. 

Now the question is - should I stick it out with a 6 string or get a 7 string 27" scale guitar? 

Should I get a more exotic top? Black flamed maple would like killer but the bubinga retains the classic hetfield KL look.


----------



## themike (Aug 29, 2011)

trickae said:


> Should I get a more exotic top? Black flamed maple would like killer but the bubinga retains the classic hetfield KL look.



Exotic top for sure. If you go on his Facebook page you'll see that he has access to some of the most jaw dropping pieces of lumber I've ever seen.


----------



## trickae (Sep 5, 2011)

Top wood is giving me grief

Should I go for figured bubinga or Chechen? 

I'm leaning towards the bubinga since that's what hetfield had.


----------



## narad (Sep 6, 2011)

I think Chechen's prettier, that said I never saw the appeal of bubinga. Last time I checked Ken had some ziricote for tops that might be interesting. I guess it comes down to what you want: something that's an amazing guitar because it's built to the same specs as Het and fits your childhood dream, or something that's simply an amazing guitar in its own right - and perhaps has a bit more "you" in it.

I can see either point - I went with something completely non-Hetfield. But as for dreams, I'm pricing up Deloreans and I'm pretty sure they're mechanically shit cars at this point. You just gotta go with what makes you happy!

CHEEEEECHEEEEEENN!!!


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 6, 2011)

narad said:


> I think Chechen's prettier, that said I never saw the appeal of bubinga. Last time I checked Ken had some ziricote for tops that might be interesting. I guess it comes down to what you want: something that's an amazing guitar because it's built to the same specs as Het and fits your childhood dream, or something that's simply an amazing guitar in its own right - and perhaps has a bit more "you" in it.
> 
> I can see either point - I went with something completely non-Hetfield. But as for dreams, I'm pricing up Deloreans and I'm pretty sure they're mechanically shit cars at this point. You just gotta go with what makes you happy!
> 
> CHEEEEECHEEEEEENN!!!



This top please:


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 6, 2011)

There have been some horror stories about Shamray builds, I would be very touchy about ordering there.
That said, I'd go with KL himself if I was ready to put 7KUSD+import taxes in a guitar, which I am not. Besides, my iconic Hetfield plays a white ESP, not a KL.


----------



## narad (Sep 6, 2011)

Emperoff said:


> This top please:



Yea, I'll admit when I look at that body wood alone it might top chechen for me. It's when you throw the EMGs/black hardware on it that I like it less, and sadly, what else can you put on it?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 6, 2011)

Let me take a moment and say good choice going with the Lawrence and not a knockoff...

That said either top wood can look stellar, see if he can give you a choice of a couple different pieces when you order and make the decision based on actual wood choices


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 6, 2011)

True waterfall bubinga is amongst the most beautiful woods out there. It literally looks like golden waves of water running along the reddish wood in the right light.


----------



## trickae (Sep 8, 2011)

Well the price is not 7k, a tad less than that. 

Here are some inlay ideas he just sent me. Inlay work can shoot the price up to $1400+. That put me off until I saw his work

[][]


----------



## narad (Sep 8, 2011)

trickae said:


> Well the price is not 7k, a tad less than that.
> 
> Here are some inlay ideas he just sent me. Inlay work can shoot the price up to $1400+. That put me off until I saw his work
> 
> [][]



Yea, he has some cool stuff. I've collected everything I could find because I waffled on whether or not to get an inlay - it's too much to upload to my flickr right now (I should upload them all to Ken's facebook or something), but if you want PM me an email address and I'll zip them up and mail them to you.

Also have some shots of a couple macassar ebony or something tops that I think are his best natural wood tops. The one he used on Hetfield's double neck is just insane.


----------



## Kamin (Sep 11, 2011)

Being someone who just had a huge custom completed by Shamray I can tell you ordering a KL Style explorer from them should not be a big deal. It is the most commonly made guitar. I would bet there is one going right now. The horror stories do exist, but I have to say I have only had positive experiences with them. I haven't heard of any recent problems and the latest to-do was a customer attempting to get a free guitar out of the shop (it's a long story). Anyways, which ever way you go I don't think you'll be disappointed. Inlays are going to be pricey no matter where you get them done. $1400 from Shamray is going to get you a similar product as far as inlays are concerned.

EDIT: I think some of those inlays (the dragon more specifically) is going to be a bit more than a $1400 upcharge.


----------

